# GPU Overheating.



## Wimlore (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, I got sli 7800 gt's from back in '06 and they're having some heating problems! I've dusted/vacuumed them both recently, and downloaded a temp monitor, it says my HDD is about 52c and my GPUs are 70+c =( I got a side intake fan over the CPU and artic silver on the CPU(42c), exhausts in the back. What are some effective solutions to getting more air flow to cool down the bottom/front of my computer case? will it involve a power tool? I don't have a pic of my case, but its got a big plastic side panel, so my guess is to drill a specific hole, and mount another intake. Am I crazy?


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what you might want to use for the GPU Problem. Install this double fan beside the Video Cards and see if it works. It may just be what you need to bring the temps down. If not then just replace the stock fans on the GPU's. Check it out down below.....I will put several different solutions for you to check out.

Jones


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424768&CatId=4027

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4348102&CatId=4027


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4197083&CatId=4027


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=804


----------



## Wimlore (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, those are all cool looking fans, and thank you for finding them for me, Jones. I can see now that price really makes the fan! I bought one similar to this http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1104130&CatId=804 i wasn't imaging spending more than $25 on a fan, and so I didn't. Shows what I knew! The one I bought actually is 2x bigger, takes 2 pci slots, and dropped one of my GPU's tempatures about 4-5 celsius, but it was still getting hot! So I got dirty and added arctic silver thermopaste on both GPUs, that seamed to cool the whole damn system down, including the GPUs, but still, the machine is getting a little too hot. Like 80 celsius on GPUS.

What i've noticed though, interestingly enough, is that the only game that heats up my GPU like that is Spore, simply because it forces me to play on single a GPU cuz the guys at maxis aren't all that interested in making it compatible for SLI. Could bad game programming be the source of so much GPU stress? If so, i'm gunna have to put that game aside, until I can muster the cash for one of those fans... makes me wish I just bought a different GPU at the time, perhaps an older, more heat-efficiant model. Thanks again for the shopping list Jones!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

No Problem my friend. It's fun checking out items for people on this forum. I don't Mind. We all have to look out for one another on this forum. Let me know if there's any other items you need sourced out.

Jones


----------

